
Magic Bus Aims to Ease SV Commuter Woes with City-To-City Transportation - carlsbaddev
http://techcrunch.com/2016/01/18/magic-bus-aims-to-magically-ease-silicon-valley-commuter-woes-with-city-to-city-transportation/
======
carlsbaddev
"... a new startup out of Y Combinator that hopes to end many Bay Areas
commuter’s slow, soul-crushing daily drive down the 101 with a scheduled,
WiFi-enabled, private bus system to transport them anywhere from San Francisco
all the way down to Sunnyvale."

This is awesome! One of the biggest _real_ issue with traffic and now finally
someone hits on that. Kudos!

------
randycupertino
How much are the fares?

